# Motorcycle endorsement?



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a Canadian DL but no motorcycle endorsement.

I want to get a scooter for running around when I move to the Philippines.

I realize that I can simply exchange my DL for Philippine DL no issue but my question is how difficult is it to get motorcycle endorsement in the Philippines?

First, think is I will simply check the box on my application to get the motorcycle license. It may just work and I will be issued a valid Philippine DL and Motor license at the same time.

If it doesn’t work, how much of an issue is it to go through the process and get a Philippine motorcycle endorsement?

Would it be better to try checking the box in a Manila LTO or a more rural area?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> I have a Canadian DL but no motorcycle endorsement.
> 
> I want to get a scooter for running around when I move to the Philippines.
> 
> ...


When I changed my DL over they checked to see if I had the motorcycle endorsement before they added it to my license and I'm in Dumaguete. But you may try all they can say is no. Good luck.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I have a Canadian DL but no motorcycle endorsement.
> 
> I want to get a scooter for running around when I move to the Philippines.
> 
> ...


I like your way of thinking Manitoba, I am in the same boat but with an Aussie HR license but no bike, never a need, bike on the farm, have ridden many times in Thailand (not been caught yet,,,,,, touch wood) ridden a few times around Manila on Bengies bike,,,,,,, not caught yet but I too need to do the right thing once there. Curious what the process is if ticking the box for motorcycle gets knocked back.
I suppose I can just google and find out too.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You won't need to turn in your DL license, only show it within 90 days of landing in the Philippines, bring your passport and ticket.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just renewed my Philippine driver license today at the LTO office at SM Clark. Arrived about 11:00am and was done and out the door in just under 25 minutes. Most there are the same great staff from years past.
The motorcycle/tricycle endorsement was again automatic on mine with license to drive vehicles up I think it's up to 4,500kg.
It has always been a good experience for me at the Clark office even when busy like today. Good part too is now the license is good for 5 years. They did not have the permanent cards available yet so will check back again about July or so. No big deal..


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

As mentioned, you don't have to turn your CDN licence in when you get one here, they just want to look at it. I renewed my CDN licence a year ago when I was there. When I got mine here I didn't have a motorcycle endorsement on my CDN one. I asked if it would be for motorbike, they said yes then asked if I wanted a vehicle licence as well.

So at this office it was automatically for motorbike, that being a given even though I wasn't endorsed for it and then the car was fine too if I wanted it.

YMMV depending on the location.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's more fun in the Philippines.
I suppose we just take it on the chin depending on where you live and where you apply, I suppose I'm getting used to that now in PH. No apparent uniform rules or guide lines in Government departments, no different to banks there or other institutions I am sure.
All Good, will just suck it and see when my turn comes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rules are the same, it just depends on how each is interpeted - as JShannon says YMMV. When I got my Phil License they told me I couldn't drive after dark cause I wear classes, which prompted a furious tongue lashing from my Asawa and after she got done my license has no restrictions.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Rules are the same, it just depends on how each is interpeted - as JShannon says YMMV. When I got my Phil License they told me I couldn't drive after dark cause I wear classes, which prompted a furious tongue lashing from my Asawa and after she got done my license has no restrictions.
> 
> Fred


Quid pro quo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,etc, but what works for you/or didn't is relative in the scheme of things, more fool you for telling them you wore glasses.

See. Learning all the time, what does YMMV mean, OK slap me.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Your Mileage May Vary


----------

